# εθνωφελής



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Ξέρουμε μήπως αν υπάρχει μονολεκτική απόδοση για το παραπάνω; Δεν μπορώ να δώσω συγκείμενο, η χρήση περίπου όπως εδώ.


----------



## Vrastaman (Nov 21, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> Ξέρουμε μήπως αν υπάρχει μονολεκτική απόδοση για το παραπάνω; Δεν μπορώ να δώσω συγκείμενο, η χρήση περίπου όπως εδώ.



Μονολεκτική δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ. Θα το απέδιδα ως: "...of national interest."


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Περιφραστική στην περίπτωσή μου θα ήταν of national benefit (αν δεις στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα, μιλά για εθνωφελή ιδρύματα). Ψάχνω για μονολεκτική, όμως :)


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 21, 2008)

Οπωσδήποτε μονολεκτική; 
Βρίσκω δύο *nationalbeneficiary. Απλώς τυχαίνει να είναι και τα δύο κολλημένα, δηλαδή από σπόντα συνέβη. :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Όχι οπωσδήποτε, απλώς θα πρέπει να κάνω ακροβατικά για να φτιάξω την πρόταση αν δε βρεθεί άλλη λύση. Δεν πειράζει πάντως, ευχαριστώγιατιςπροτάσεις :)


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 21, 2008)

Palavra, και γιατί να μη βάλεις national benefit ως επιθετικό προσδιορισμό; Δεν είναι μονολεκτικό, αλλά δεν είναι και "of national benefit". Στο μάτι δεν χτυπάει καθόλου άσχημα, νομίζω.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Λες; Έχω ένα μακρυνάρι με επίθετα, κάπως έτσι:
_[...] σκοποί εθνωφελείς, θρησκευτικοί, φιλανθρωπικοί, εκπαιδευτικοί ή καλλιτεχνικοί_
και το έχω αποδώσει κάπως έτσι:
_[...] religious, charitable, educational or artistic purposes_ και αν βάλω περίφραση θα πρέπει να πω _religious, charitable, educational or artistic purposes or purposes of national benefit. _

Με βάση την πρότασή σου, αυτό πώς σου φαίνεται; 
_[..] national benefit, religious, charitable, educational or artistic purposes _


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να πεις σκέτο "national" ή να πεις "religious, charitable, educational, artistic or national benefit purposes".

Δεν με ξετρελαίνει είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά είναι μια κάποια λύση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

Μήπως εκεί μέσα σού χωράει το *nationally beneficial*;


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 21, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι είναι αποδεκτή λύση (άσχετα αν ξετρελαίνομαι ή όχι, δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο).


----------

